# OMG,senior needs help in michigan



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

This poor dog is in horrible shape...are there any resues near here?he needs out immediatly.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16137551?recno=24


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor old guy...I wish I could help him.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

There are 3 rescue groups listed in Michigan:



Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan (GRRoM)
Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc
I don't know which is closer.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Heartbreaking. I hope a rescue comes to pick him up very soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We need to email all the rescues.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Bump

Did you contact the rescues by phone/email?


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes,I contacted the Golden retriever of Michigan just now,by phone...I will contact the others now...this just makes me sick.how on earth can a person get to this?drives me nuts.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I just got an e-mail about this guy and forwarded it to GRRoM and GLGRR. I didn't think about GRRR, as they are actually in Ohio. But, they may actually be as close as the Michigan rescues. I'll drop them a note too.

He is also posted in the Senior Saturday post on the PetFinder forums.

Sad  The economy in the Battle Creek area is pretty bad - some of the highest unemployment in Michigan, which I think still has the highest unemployment in the US at the moment.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Gosh- I just looked at the other photos on Petfinder. He is so sad and boney looking. What a poor old boy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

How on earth did this poor boy end up like this??? That's just too sad and horrible.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Has anyone else heard back yet? I'm off to email rescues also, this poor boy has been tugging at my heart all morning.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I received the following from GRRoM this morning:

We have already been in touch with Calhoun Co. AC. Percy is a stray, so will not be available until 4/15. He is in very bad condition, and has some temperament issues that may prevent us from taking him.
But we will check again on the 14th.​Not totally positive, but a step in the right direction.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, it is better than nothing. Hopefully his temperament issues are only because he's stressed in the shelter.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I just heard from GLGRR - they have forwarded Percy to their intake coordinator and will keep me posted. I will let you know when I hear anything further.

:crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is absolutely horrible. CFGRR just took in a stray Senior Golden Girl who was in as bad as shape as this boy and in spite of it all, she is still very sweet, gentle, and loving. She has been placed into a permanent foster home until her time comes. She will at least be pampered, spoiled, and loved until her final days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To all*

GRROM sent me same message that they will look into him after his stray hold.
Hoping between GRROM and the GLGRR rescues, one of them will take him.

Please let us all know if you hear back from either!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I hope they can help him.hmmm..he has very little hair..probably low thyroid,starved,and sick...gee,I think I woud be grumpy too .poor guy....I cant get him out of my head either.he looks miserable.the owner should have done the right thing...


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

There was mention on another forum about maybe if we can get his pull fee covered he would be more enticing for a rescue to commit to?? I feel so badly for him, and would personally be willing to make a donation to whatever rescue can help him. I wish I could give that boy a hug, he really looks like he needs it...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGrilTN*

GoldenGirlTN

This is so wonderful of you to say you would make a donation for his pull fee and I'm sure that would help either GRROM or Great Lakes save *him.

Would you please call and email both rescues and let them know what you are willing to do?*

*GOLDEN RET. RESCUE OF MICHICAN (GRROM) Karen and Jeff Angell
http://www.grrom.com/
[email protected]
Hot Line
1-248-988-0154*


Great Lakes Golden Ret. Rescue
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI377.html
[email protected]


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to take care of the entire pull fee ($100) just pay a portion of it. Thats' why I was hoping one rescue could commit to him, so I could make a direct contribution to them. Guess we will have to wait until the 15th to see if someone can commit to him....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGirl and Luna*

GoldenGirl and Luna.

It may be that they don't charge a pull fee to rescues, but I was thinking if you just emld. and said you would donate whatever you can afford if they do take him, it would make it easier for them to take him. That way they know your offer, but you don't donate until they do commit to him.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I just got an e-mail that GRRR out of Ohio is taking Percy!  (the message came from the contact person at GLGRR, so I think the information is pretty solid)
For those of you who expressed interest in donating, their website is

http://www.gr-rescue.org/

I'm sure they would appreciate any help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You may be able to either Sponsor him or the Rescue may have a WHITE FACE FUND for Seniors. The Senior Fund may be called by another name.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like GRRR uses a Golden Angel Sponsorship program. From their website: 

Become a Golden Retriever Rescue Resource *Golden Angel Sponsor! *For a $25 donation you will receive*

**Your name listed as a Golden Angel Sponsor next to a dog for adoption as long as the dog is in our adoption program. *​*
*
Satisfaction knowing YOU have made a difference to help another Golden Retriever in need! 


​http://www.gr-rescue.org/golden-angel-sponsorship.html


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Excellent. I e-mailed them to see if I could add a plea for the forum to help with the Michigan senior's costs. looks like this answers that question.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless Them*

God Bless GRRR of Ohio for taking Percy!!!!!!

LUNA, GoldenGirl, and All: If you can afford to make a donation for Percy, please email them to let them know it's for Percy.
Here is their site, as Spartan's Mom posted above!!


http://www.gr-rescue.org/


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this, I just made a donation to GRRR for Percy. So glad he is in good hands.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I also made a donation. That sweet white face... that poor boy. Hoping he is forever happy until the end of his days.


----------

